# Dog Walking Pet Sitting



## 'You'd Be Barking Not 2' (Jul 21, 2015)

'You'd Be Barking Not 2' provides excellent dog walking and pet sitting services. Fully insured with CRB / DBS . Over five years experience with excellent references. As well as dog walking I offer cat sitting, puppy play visits, over night live in pet sitting and pet taxi service. 
I have a diploma in animal psychology and I have completed a canine first aid course for extra peace of mind.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Some indication of areas covered could be useful......


----------



## 'You'd Be Barking Not 2' (Jul 21, 2015)

I apologise. I cover Beverley, Hull and all surrounding villages such as Brough, Elloughton, Ellerker, Brantingham South Cave and North Cave, North Ferriby, Swanland. All in East Yorkshire.


----------

